# tutorial, how to use shared designs easily



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this tutorial is in response to questions asked lately in the forums. How do i get 1-1 templates of slings i want to make?

the answer for me has been it does not have to be 1-1, more important is it has to fit your hand, or it has to fit the wood you have available.
so, i pick my patterns, than pick the wood, than i see if i can make more than 1 out of my planned material, how do i want the finished product to look? in this case i love both B. H. arrow shot, and Bullseye Bens micro shooter. B.H. was easy all pertinent info was there so i just drew my center lines for the palm swell and centered and glued, Bens was different no measurements! darn the luck! now i am no tree hugger but i just hate using paper, so i take a scrap piece of paper and do an overlay from my computer screen.







next i check the shooter against my hand to see if it will produce the same general dimensions in my hand as ben demonstrates in his photos, once checked i cut the template out, place it where i want the grain to work both for strength and grain appearance draw the outline on the wood and than wait for the glue to set on the Hays arrow shot. Bens micro will be red oak, Bills arrow shot will be base of red oak, top laminate of manchurian walnut, with a final back piece of HDPE white cutting board







with designs laid out and major holes drilled i will wait for the glue to cure on the arrow shot, meanwhile i will do some shaping on the micro........... be back







so the trimming and sanding done on the micro, i will begin with layering teak oil until she is not thirsty any more, the glue is stil setting on the arrow shooter, making slings is fun. good contest Hrawk














the teak oil is done, but before i band and shoot the micro i will wait for the teak ol to set up better, the glue dried on the rough arrow shooter now i trim some excess, lay out the design on the cutting board (HDPE) cut t out and prepare to epoxy them together.







i mixed and laid a layer of epoxy on the Hays sling, allowed it to set, now some time to cure, i will than begin to get to rasp, file, and sand work

sorry i was side tracked due to epoxy malfunction, than got sidetracked, the Arrowshot is now gluing and being pinned. funny thing? the epoxy seeped into the wood but left no trace on the hdpe? so the bond failed?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good , can't wait " to see the finished piece.

Long cure" epoxy from Locite is much stronger than the quick set


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> Looks good , can't wait " to see the finished piece.
> 
> Long cure" epoxy from Locite is much stronger than the quick set


i might have to try that, fast cure did me no good, thanks


----------

